# What is this stuff on my cloth diapers?!



## Pink Petals

So we primarily use Swaddlebees (now Blueberry) Simplex diapers, which have birdseye cotton interiors. We have been using them for three months with no problems. I noticed a while back that some black spots had formed on the cotton, but they were small and there were so few, I didn't worry about it.

After tonight's laundry though, a whole bunch of them appeared all over!

It looks like mildew?! But we are in a very cold, dry climate right now and these seem to have appeared just now with this one washing. We also wash daily, so they don't sit for long in the wet bag. If it makes any difference, I EBF. 

I have to admit that I did throw in two new Tot Bots with the load... But none were black or dark at all in color, but perhaps the spots are dye? :dohh:

Any thoughts on what they are or how to treat them?

Thanks! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Pink Petals

An additional observation: It is only my older diapers showing the marks. My newer ones that are about a month old have none?! And they were in the same wet bag, same washing load...

Could it be some kind of hard water build up? There is no smell...


----------



## Rachel_C

My first thought would be mildew/mould but as you said it's very unlikely if washing every day and with a cold dry climate. 

I don't think any of the Tots Bots nappies would cause black spots. Sometimes the red Bamboozle Stretch can leak a little colour but that would be pink not black.

Could it just be poo stains? Babies have a habit of doing surprising things in their nappies just to confuse you :rofl:. I would wash them as usual and see if the spots fade. Perhaps spot treat the marks with a little stain remover (make sure to wash it out thoroughly after) and see if they come out at all. If they do with only a couple of stain treatments or over a couple of weeks of normal washes, I'd say it was just a stain. Mould/mildew is quite hard to get rid of. We had a towel that had mildew on it a while ago and it took several days of soaking in eco bleach to get the marks to fade at all. 

We have had poo stains that looked like random little dots on the nappy. Ours were brown not black but babies vary. Maybe try washing dirty nappies separately next wash and seeing if it's only them?

I don't think water deposits are a likely cause, unless you find things do go black over time like your kettle? Here the water deposits are white; where I used to live they used to be pinkish but I've not seen black.


----------



## Rachel_C

Just googled for ideas and one suggestion was that the nappies may not be getting thoroughly dry between uses. Could that be a possibility if it's cold? That could lead to mildew.


----------



## Pink Petals

Rachel_C said:


> Just googled for ideas and one suggestion was that the nappies may not be getting thoroughly dry between uses. Could that be a possibility if it's cold? That could lead to mildew.

It's possible. :nope:

Are my diapers ruined? Are they safe to use for my baby? How do I stop it from spreading? Ugh!

Bleach? (Tag says no)

Borax?

:cry: spent loads on these diapers


----------



## Rachel_C

Don't panic!

I would give them (just the affected ones) another wash, perhaps with some stain remover applied directly to the black spots, and see if it fades at all. It's very possible it's just a stain from dirty nappies and I think that would fade much quicker than mildew. We've had some very weird stains over the last few years! If the spots weren't there before the wash I think it's unlikely that the wash would make them suddenly appear - it's more likely that poo got spread around and stained them in the nappy bucket/bag. 

If it is mildew, is it just the cotton that seems to be affected? Cotton is pretty tough stuff and will be easier to sort out that something like bamboo. You will want to make sure any spores are killed off - things like vinegar or peroxide are supposed to be effective (not sure about strength etc but I'm sure Google has the answer!). I think anything you try will probably invalidate your Blueberry warranty but if it's that or buy new nappies I know which I'd do :) I doubt that one or two treatments would destroy the nappies either. Perhaps you could contact Blueberry and ask their advice? They may know of a good way to kill anything nasty that will not harm the nappies, or at least be able to recommend the least harmful way. Sunlight is actually a good way but I haven't looked into how effective it is compared to things like bleach. Asking Swaddlebees is probably your best bet, I'm sure they've been asked before. 

You may not be able to get rid of the black marks but as long as they're old stains without anything alive in there, I wouldn't mind that. They may fade in time, they may not. After that, you just need to make sure everything is thoroughly dried - it can be tricky I know!


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks!

The diaper company was helpful, but not. Lol. They sent me links for how to treat mildew (bleach), but in the same email warned me that using bleach or caustic cleaners will void the warranty. So in other words, use chemicals, but don't. :dohh:

It is only cotton that is affected. My bamboo and hemp inserts seem fine. Unfortunately, the cotton is attached to pul, so anything I use on the dipes will affect the pul as well. :wacko:

I have read that borax can get it out, but is that safe for CDs?

Not sure how much to use or how long to soak.


----------



## Rachel_C

Don't worry about it too much. Voiding the warranty isn't the same as destroying your nappies. If you treat them, at least you'll be able to use them and you would probably never have used your warranty anyway. They won't fall apart due to being bleached a few times. Different brand but bumGenius say in their washing instructions that you can use bleach once a month or something... and PUL is pretty much the same thing whatever brand. 

I would use bleach I think (we don't get real borax in the UK, I think it's considered too nasty? I've read mixed reviews on whether it's safe for cloth nappies, but discussions normally talk about regular use not just a one-off). Did they say to soak them? You could position the nappies so most of the bleach goes onto the cotton rather than the PUL but it won't destroy them even if it does. Perhaps hang them somehow, or lay them on top of a rack in the soaking water so that the inner layer is in the bleach water but the PUL is resting on the surface. Maybe even put something waterproof (folded plastic bag?) in between the cotton and the PUL on the inside if you're really worried about the PUL. Or if using bleach in the wash is fine, just go ahead and do that without worrying.

What links did they send? I can have a look if that would help.


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh wait, Thirsties have what looks to be a comprehensive guide to getting rid of mildew:

https://www.thirstiesbaby.com/blog/how-to-remove-mildew-from-cloth-diapers/ I think I would give the salt and lemon juice plus sunlight a go first. If that doesn't work or you have stains left, try oxygen bleach :) You could use grapefruit seed extract after that as extra insurance if you want. 

When I had some mildewed towels, I used 'eco bleach', I think it was just a plain sodium percarbonate one. I just followed the instructions and soaked in for 6 hours (it only lasts that long). Not sure what brands you have that would be the same thing but I think most oxygen and eco bleaches are based around the same few ingredients. I haven't soaked nappies in it but I do add the same stuff to washes now and then and have been doing for maybe a year with no ill effects on nappies of all types and fabrics.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks!

I would love to sun them, but it is -40 celsius with the wind chill here.

Won't be sunning anything until the spring. :haha:


----------



## Pink Petals

This was their looong response!



Good day to you! There are several things you can try to help clean up your diapers. First make sure your storage system between washes has good air flow. Items that are left damp and closed up will be more prone to issues. Also fungi and such like natural fibers. They are easy for them to digest so you will see this happen with cotton before it tries microfiber.



Here are some links with helpful information about mildew and cloth

https://myqacorner.blogspot.com/2012/09/why-do-black-spots-appear-on-cloth-when.html

https://www.ehow.com/how_4546575_remove-mildew-fabric.html

https://www.care2.com/greenliving/three-ways-to-kill-mold-naturally.html?page=1





Dealing with Mildew is similar to dealing with a yeast infection. Here is is information on cleaning/washing diapers when dealing with yeast that you use when washing to get ride of mildew.

Please read through the information and let me know if you have further questions. Our designer recently had to deal with a yeast infection and used the grapefruit seed treatment on his diapers with great success. 

Best regards,

Leza

Choices for Washing Diapers Effectively Against Yeast -

Hot Water: Yeast will effectively be killed at temperatures above 122º F Check your manufacturer's washing instructions first. If it is ok to wash in hot, you may need to turn your water heater up prior to laundry, if so be careful to restore the temperature to safe levels after washing. This method may be ineffective if you have a modern washer that throws hot and then cold water on the clothing intermittently while filling.

Following this hot wash by drying in a hot dryer if it is within the recommendations of the manufacturer's washing care instructions.

Chlorine Bleach (Sodium Hypochlorite Bleach): CHECK WITH MANUFACTURE FIRST IN REGARDS TO WARRANTY: Bleach is one of the most common forms for disinfecting laundry. With all the varieties of bleach on the market today be sure to check the label for the one that kills germs. Not all are rated for germ killing, because they are not all Sodium Hypochlorite. Diapers should be washed free of any poo before chlorine bleach is used since feces can inactivate bleaches disinfectant properties. It is best to choose a detergent void of optical brighteners when using bleach.

Grapefruit Seed Extract: Can be a good choice when dealing with a yeast infection and is known to be effective against bacteria. Here is an easy read article along with directions for use when dealing with yeast. It is suggested to add 10-20 drops in the final rinse cycle when washing. This can be a follow up to an already hot 122º+ F wash cycle. Using a fabric softener ball that releases in the wash will make it so you do not have to sit and watch the machine waiting for a rinse cycle.

Tea Tree Oil: Is considered antibacterial and antifungal. Care should be used for proper use since high concentrations can harm the skin. When purchasing the oil, choose a good grade with ingredients listed at least 35% Terpinen 4-ol and less than 10% Cineole. Of course there is the concern regarding potential estrogenic effects from the tea tree oil. So do some research if this is the route you want to use. Tea Tree Oil has been reported to cause issues with the modern synthetic diapers.

This treatment would ideally follow an already hot 122º+ F wash cycle. Using a fabric softener ball that releases in the wash will make it so you do not have to sit and watch the machine waiting for a rinse cycle.

Swaddlebees and Blueberry products - 
Inserts, prefolds and flats can withstand the higher water temperatures and other treatments. We suggest that they are not continually washed in such high temperatures. For our products that contain PUL and diapers with elastic they can wash up to certain temperatures. Do not use bleach or put through a sanitize cycle. This will cause the waterproof lining to de-laminate and will deteriorate the elastic.

You are solely responsible for understanding how to care for the items you purchase. We are not responsible for damage to an item caused by improper care, abuse, misuse, normal fading or normal wear and tear of the product materials.

This warranty is void when washing instructions has not been followed; bleach, fabric softeners, vinegar, or any other caustic substances and laundry additives has been used; and when the diapers have been subject to water or drying temperatures above 140F.

Please keep in mind that diapers are not indestructible, and like any other clothing item, they will eventually show signs of wear and tear and may not withstand being used and washed several times a week for extended periods of time.

https://www.cleaning101.com/laundry/fact/fact_sheet3.html 

https://home.earthlink.net/~ggda/biology_of_yeast_cells_simplified.htm 

https://quickcare.org/skin/infant.html

https://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/71003328/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0 



--
Leza Carver
Customer Experience Manager

Triple 8 Corporation
Swaddlebees/Blueberry Diapers/Buggy Bagg/Pink Daisy
11145 Outlet Drive
Knoxville, TN 37932

Monday - Friday 8:00am - 4:00pm EST
Phone:888-838-7987
Fax: 866-846-1286


----------



## Pink Petals

I don't think it's yeast though...


----------



## Pink Petals

OK...

So far I have tried:

-Soak in Funk Rock by Rockin Green (knew this probably wouldn't work)
-Soak in Resolve Oxy 
-Soak in Borax
-Crying
-Soak in Oxi Clean (awaiting the results, but no change yet)

DH wants me to try vinegar before bleach. Bleach will be a last resort...

I still have a hard time believing it is mildew... I am in the Canadian prairies in December... But anyway, I don't know what else it could be and I don't want mildew against LOs skin, so. 

Of course I am doing all this experimenting on a single diaper, one LO has outgrown. 

This is such a drag. I was so excited about CDing...


----------



## ickle pand

You don't have to hang it outside to sun it. I had a poo stained fitted, a blueberry funnily enough, that I hung up on a clothes airer in our bathroom next to the window, which is south facing, and the stain was gone surprisingly quickly. I think 24 hours.


----------



## Rachel_C

Any natural light is good at killing bacteria. Cold temperatures with clear skies may even be better than warm days because the cold will kill bacteria and won't hinder getting rid of spores. Freezing is supposed to be good at helping with stains.

I think you're panicking a bit... and maybe concentrating on the wrong thing. What you need to do is kill the mildew. Stains don't matter, they're nappies and any little black spots are probably going to get covered in poo anyway! :) What is it you're looking for to see if the list of things you're trying has worked? If you're looking for perfect white nappies, you're not going to see that - it's not a good way to judge if the treatment has been successful. 

Unless you go and get the nappies tested in a lab somewhere, you're probably not going to be able to say definitively that the mildew is dead (and you will most likely still be able to see the stain left behind). What I would do is pick a few options that give you the best chance of killing it and then do those and trust that they have worked, whatever they look like. You can leave them out to dry, wash again, dry again, wash again and then see if any of the spots have gotten worse. If they do, you know you need to do something more. If they don't, you should be confident you've fixed it. 

Personally, I would go with:

Salt and lemon (then wash at 60 degrees C)
GSE (then wash at 60 again)
Sunlight (then wash and dry a few times and see if the marks get any worse. You're not needing for them to LOOK better, you just need it to be dead so there is no health issue :D
Throw in some eco/oxygen bleach as extra extra extra insurance if you want.

The marks may fade or they may not. It doesn't matter, you just need them to be dead and no more appearing or getting bigger. 

Bleach isn't that scary. Whatever you do, you're going to have to void your warranty so forget that. Lots of people use bleach on nappies regularly (I think it's something like 1/4 cup in a full load of washing) and their nappies are fine.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks. You are right, I am panicking. 18 dipes are affected. All of which were used 3 months or less. And I am horrified that I have been putting these against LOs skin. :cry:

But I do appreciate your advice and am going to keep trying. :thumbup:

Can I assume my Tot Bots are safe in the meantime while I get the Swaddlebees sorted? Everything was washed together, but the Tot Bots are microfiber and have no spots.

I guess I was hoping the spots would go, because otherwise it is really hard to know if the mildew is dead and like I said, I am horrified at the thought of putting mildew on LO. 

I am not sure where to find GSE but I will look!

Tempted to bleach regardless, just to be safe, but scared. :shrug:
When you say lots of mamas bleach and dipes are fine, are you referring to chlorine bleach or oxy powder?

Thanks again!


----------



## Pink Petals

Ugh, also feeling really guilty. The spots showed up as very tiny flecks at first, but I didn't think it could be mold or mildew, so I was using them on DS. I feel like a terrible, neglectful mother. Poor LO. He has had a rash too. I hope not from this. :cry:


----------



## Rachel_C

Don't worry about it - mould spores are all over the place! Your LO is fine. Millions of people live with mould on their walls, windows, under their beds. Skin is fine, it's lungs I really wouldn't want it in (and yes, we've lived in a flat with mould on the walls!). Maybe think of it like yeast - that's a fungus, it's not nice but it's not the worst thing ever and there's nothing neglectful about it. I would be willing to bet that loads of people are walking around with mould spots on their clothes without ever knowing about it, you're just lucky you looked and your nappies are white inside :)

People use chlorine and oxygen bleach (not at the same time!). I regularly add oxygen bleach to laundry of all kinds... probably only to the nappies once a month or less to brighten them a bit but I've been using nappies for the last 4 years and I've never had a nappy die because of it. Other people use chlorine bleach. I think in the UK we would call it 'thin bleach' - the stuff that's watery rather than thick, just regular laundry bleach. Have a look at point 8 of this - https://www.bumgenius.com/help.php BG recommend adding 1/4 cup of (chlorine) bleach to a wash once a month. Not the same brand as yours but they sell Elementals which are organic cotton and PUL. I really think you'll be fine if you choose to use it but if you're worried why not try one first?

I would do a wash of your Tots Bots separately with one of the mould-busting methods. Microfibre is less likely to be affected and it dries a lot quicker so probably won't have a problem but I would want to make sure. Perhaps just do a hot wash (I think they're okay to 60 degrees C) and add some oxygen bleach one time, just as part of your next normal wash.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks. You have been awesome. You're helping so much from the other side of the world and you don't even know me. :flower:

I am going to try some things this weekend and I promise I will update so you know how it's going!


----------



## Rachel_C

Please do! If I were you, I'd try and get some photos for comparison - make sure to take them under the same light etc then you'll really know if the marks are fading or growing or anything. Perhaps use a sharpie to put a tiny number on the inside of the pocket (is there a label?) so you know which is which :)


----------



## Pink Petals

Ok...

Started with a 6 hour Oxiclean soak. Spots are even more visible since the Oxiclean really brightened up the white of the dipes. :wacko:
BUT that doesn't mean that it didn't kill the mildew...

Going to wash with a quarter cup of bleach tomorrow, just to be safe. Then I am putting them in the "sun" to freeze. :haha: 

Bleach scares me... Bye bye warranty. :wacko:

Will update tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel_C

If it helps you take the step of tipping the bleach in (not directly onto the nappies!), you've probably already invalidated the warranty by soaking in oxy. Also, did you know that when water is dirty, in an emergency you can add a little bleach to make it safe to drink? It's less scary when you know you can actually drink the stuff!


----------



## Pink Petals

What I did...

1) Bleached the washing machine. Cleaned the wipes warmer with vinegar. Replaced the wipes pillow.

2) Soaked the affected Swaddlebees in Oxiclean/ hot water for 6 hours.

3) Washed the Swaddlebees in hot water with 1/4 cup bleach. Ran 4 extra rinses. Put in the Sun to dry (by some miracle, it was 2 degrees above 0 yesterday thanks to a Chinook).

The result? The really bad spots in the oldest Swaddlebees have not budged. The little flecks in the newer ones however are gone. But I think now I can assume the mildew is dead even if the spots remain?

4) Washed all other dipes, inserts, wipes and wet bags with bleach in a separate load just in case. 

In the future, we plan to keep the wet bag open, wash daily without exception and dry thoroughly before putting away!

What a nightmare. Glad it is hopefully over. Diapers appear unaffected by all the treatments thank goodness. Going to keep a close eye on things for a while...

Thanks for the advice and support! :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm glad you've sorted it. I wouldn't worry too much about washing every day, I think it's more likely that they weren't getting properly dried in between washes. Most people seem to wash every 2-3 days with no issues... but of course doing smaller loads more frequently should give you more time to get each one thoroughly dry so might work out better anyway :)


----------



## misspriss

I have two of those Swaddlebees simplex 2.0s, and they take forever to dry! They are my "going out" diapers, so after I wash and dry the diapers I just leave them in the dryer and dry them with the NEXT load of laundry, or turn them on with just them and a towel for another go-round. They take forever to dry fully!

I am glad you got _most_ of the spots out. I will remember to keep an eye out for specks on mine!


----------



## Pink Petals

misspriss said:


> I have two of those Swaddlebees simplex 2.0s, and they take forever to dry! They are my "going out" diapers, so after I wash and dry the diapers I just leave them in the dryer and dry them with the NEXT load of laundry, or turn them on with just them and a towel for another go-round. They take forever to dry fully!
> 
> I am glad you got _most_ of the spots out. I will remember to keep an eye out for specks on mine!

The spots hide well! Most turned up around the seams and on the underside that is up against the pul (the side you see if the diaper is inside out).

You are right, they take forever to dry- so many layers.

Great diaper otherwise!


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you know if you have hard water? Apparently, hard water takes longer to dry than soft water! So if you do, you could consider adding water softener to the wash and it might help a little bit. Do an extra spin at the end too if you can.


----------



## misspriss

Pink Petals said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I have two of those Swaddlebees simplex 2.0s, and they take forever to dry! They are my "going out" diapers, so after I wash and dry the diapers I just leave them in the dryer and dry them with the NEXT load of laundry, or turn them on with just them and a towel for another go-round. They take forever to dry fully!
> 
> I am glad you got _most_ of the spots out. I will remember to keep an eye out for specks on mine!
> 
> The spots hide well! Most turned up around the seams and on the underside that is up against the pul (the side you see if the diaper is inside out).
> 
> You are right, they take forever to dry- so many layers.
> 
> Great diaper otherwise!Click to expand...

I've only had them for a couple weeks, but I'll start checking periodically. I'd like to add a couple more to my stash, LO is not a particularly heavy wetter at all, so AIOs work fine for him.


----------



## Pink Petals

Found a crazy thread on another forum today. She had mushrooms growing on her CDs!!! I would post the link, but I think it is against the rules. 

Wow though...


----------



## Rachel_C

Wow I just googled that... I bet you're feeling a bit happier about only having mildew now!


----------



## Pink Petals

Just thought I would update in case anyone stumbles upon this with a similar problem.

The mildew spots keep coming back. Not sure if it is my washer or what. :wacko: 

I have done the bleach cycle three times and after a while, it's always the same...new spots.

The only diapers that are safe so far are my minky Tot Bots. Rest are wrecked. Hundreds of dollars. Bah.


----------



## Rachel_C

Eek, I'm sorry to hear that. Have you cleaned the machine thoroughly? I assume you're not getting stains on other clothes or towels?

Is it definitely new spots appearing, not old (faded) spots getting worse again?

That your minky nappies don't have the same problem makes it sound like it's a drying issue to me, as minky dries so quickly compared to other fabrics, unless mould doesn't like minky for some reason but I think polyester can grow mould. How are you drying the cotton nappies? Do you have a tumble dryer?


----------



## Pink Petals

Hi:flower:

We have been doing a 90 minute tumble dry for 24 hours worth of diapers. 

Definitely new spots, as they are on diapers I've bought since the first time I had the problem. 

Not sure if we are getting thewasher clean. I have run it through empty on hot with bleach and wiped out the lip with bleach. It is a first generation top loader (2002), so perhaps not well designed for preventing mildew. We also leave the door wide open.

My Grandma just bought herself a brand new set and her 35 year old top loader is still running strong. I am thinking of asking her for it. :winkwink:


----------



## Rachel_C

It might be worth trying it to see if it is the washing machine. Or you could try washing machine cleaning stuff?


----------



## Noo

When was the last time you got your machine thoroughly cleaned and serviced? x


----------



## Pink Petals

Never. Where I live there aren't services that clean washing machines. I can only seem to find repair services for fixing broken machines. I bet it would be full of buildup if taken apart. :sick:


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you have stuff in the shops to run through them? We have stuff in the supermarkets alongside stain removers, usually.

Or perhaps you could try regularly using a nappy sanitiser? Not something like Napisan (not sure if you have that anyway) but a sanitiser made by a nappy company so you know it's safe with modern nappies. Here, Bambino Mio and Lollipop do it, not sure about other brands but there must be one.


----------



## Pink Petals

Great ideas. I will look into both! Thanks.


----------



## Pink Petals

Ok. Now my tot bots are affected too.

For the first time since LO was born, I am actually thinking about switching to disposables. :cry:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I just read something about a mom who had a mouldy seal in her washer. Maybe you can get a repair person to come check it out and potentially replace a seal? That was the solution for this particular woman.

It really sounds like you have an unidentified source of mould somewhere.


----------



## Pink Petals

sheldonsmommy said:


> I just read something about a mom who had a mouldy seal in her washer. Maybe you can get a repair person to come check it out and potentially replace a seal? That was the solution for this particular woman.
> 
> It really sounds like you have an unidentified source of mould somewhere.

I know, but it is hard to identify. :dohh:

We got the washer with the house, so we aren't the first owners. It is 12 years old. There is mildew in the seal. We have bleached it a few times! I think it is older and poorly designed. I am thinking about a used top loader...


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Pink Petals said:


> sheldonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> I just read something about a mom who had a mouldy seal in her washer. Maybe you can get a repair person to come check it out and potentially replace a seal? That was the solution for this particular woman.
> 
> It really sounds like you have an unidentified source of mould somewhere.
> 
> I know, but it is hard to identify. :dohh:
> 
> We got the washer with the house, so we aren't the first owners. It is 12 years old. There is mildew in the seal. We have bleached it a few times! I think it is older and poorly designed. I am thinking about a used top loader...Click to expand...

You've certainly covered your bases. I wonder if you could wash it with bleach in someone else's washer before you make that purchase? If it doesn't return, you can rule out or identity your washer as the source. 

I'm frustrated for you lol


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks! 

Just googled my washer (Maytag Neptune 2002). Apparently there was a class action lawsuit over these machines because of mould!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Ah! That sucks about the washer, but this means your dipes have a fighting chance!!!


----------



## Pink Petals

It probably is the washer then, hey? :dohh:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

The fact that you've tried everything to the diapers and it keeps returning... I'd say it's a good bet it's the washer. 

I just read that even after some people cleaned the seal, it would get mouldy again after only a couple days :(


----------



## Rachel_C

Ah that's annoying but at least you know you're not doing anything wrong. Is a new/preloved washing machine an option for you? If there's mould on your nappies, it's probably all over clothes too but won't grow as they won't be wet for as long :(


----------



## Pink Petals

I am starting to think a brand new set is in order. Maybe in a cute color even. :happydance:


----------



## Rachel_C

That's the spirit :rofl:


----------



## Pink Petals

Interesting development...

While waiting for my hot new washer and dryer to arrive, I put LO in disposables and decided to experiment again with mold removal techniques. I decided to do this on my BG Elemental diaper (it has the worst mold and I never really liked it anyhow, which is why I only bought one!)

First, I tried a lemon juice/ salt mixture with sunning. This was an idea I found online. It removed poo stains brilliantly, but the mold spots remained, strong as ever.

Then, I tried Oxiclean. Now I tried this before and last time, I didn't notice much difference. But this time, I accidentally forgot the diaper in the bowl and it soaked all day long. When I finally discovered it, I was delighted. The stains were pretty much gone!!! :happydance: some of the more stubborn flecks remained, but they were pale orange instead of black and you really had to look hard to see them! 

I have decided to repeat tomorrow. Maybe I can completely get rid of the stains!

Now I know it is probably hard on the pul, but that is why I am trying it with just the one dipe first.

Promising so far. :thumbup:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

That's great news :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Great news.

Have you tried making a paste with the Oxiclean instead of soaking the whole nappy, as shown in the video here? https://www.dri-pak.co.uk/soda-crystals-laundry-boost.html#.U0vNWFfjZMI It's not Oxiclean but it's a similar kind of product so I assume it would work in a similar way and would mean you didn't have to soak the whole nappy with PUL. You'd be getting a more concentrated mix of the Oxiclean on the marks too so it might work even better/not take as long. I've been quite pleased with the results when using stain removers like that.


----------



## Pink Petals

Great news! I managed to remove the mold AND the stains from all my diapers and have been mold-free for 2 weeks!:happydance:

Here is what I did (in case it helps others...)

1) Replace my washer. In my case, the washer was the cause of my mold issues. (BTW, my new washer/dryer rock!)

2) Wash everything(diapers, wipes, wet bags) on a hot cycle with 1/4 cup bleach. This had to be done for my own peace of mind to ensure the mold was dead. 

3) Soak everything in Oxiclean and hot water to remove the stains. In the natural fiber diapers, the stains were gone after a 24 hour soak. My minky Tot Bots had to be soaked 2-3 times for 24 hours each soak in order for the stains to go. I knew I was risking damage to my diapers by soaking so long, but I needed those stains gone or I was going to toss the dipes anyway. I just couldn't bear putting mold stains on my LO and I wanted to know that if I ever saw a spot again that it was new!

4) Hot washed everything and did 8 rinses to ensure the chemicals were rinsed away (LO has sensitive skin). 

I was a little scared that I might have killed my diapers, but I have been using them day and night for two weeks and they are perfectly fine. The pul looks and works awesome, absolutely no issues and not a single trace of mold. :thumbup:

The only casualties were my Planetwise wet bags. The colors faded and they have been leaking. But a small price to pay considering I thought I would have to toss everything and start new.

Yipee!!! :happydance:

One more note: I have read that some people have had success removing the stains with a lemon juice/salt paste and sunshine. This did not work for me, I think because my stains had set in the dryer. Might be worth trying before Oxiclean though as it wouldn't be as hard on the diapers!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

What a relief!


----------



## Rachel_C

Amazing news! I'm so glad you persevered with it :) Shame about the wetbags but I'm sure you can find a use for them (I use old wetbags for CSP and small ones are used for keeping small things like hair clips, character toys etc together in my handbag) and any excuse to buy pretty things is good in my book!


----------

